# I tradimenti over cinquanta



## Innominata (1 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sembra sia stato Ospite "g" a dire in un altro post qualcosa sui tradimenti over cinquanta, come se avessero ingredienti diversi rispetto a quelli under, e probabilmente qualcosa c'e' di vero nel fondo o nello sfondo di questa affermazione. Lo stesso diceva poi(vado a memoria perche' su questo tablet non so fare copia-incolla) che si tratta non solo di una scadenza paragonabile all'IMU, ma di una cosa particolarmente insidiosa. Brunetta poi rispondeva che spesso dopo tanti anni di rafforzamento dell'intimità e della vita in comune, puo' essere proprio la " troppa unione" a orientare questi tradimenti. Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Gennaio 2013)

Io ho 52 anni ed ho avuto modo di vedere che questa età rientra mediamente in un periodo di grandi stravolgimenti delle persone. Ci si mette più o meno volutamente in discussione, o ci si sente messi dal mondo che ci circonda. Come se la cinquantina rappresentasse una sorta di cresta superata la quale si comincia inesorabilmente a decadere verso la vecchiaia, il decadimento, la senescenza, il declino fisico, mentale ed emotivo.
Alcune paure si acuiscono, altre nascono apparentemente dal nulla, alcune in modo palese ed a volte clamoroso, altre in maniera più sottile ed impercettibile ma altrettanto se non più destabilizzanti.
Le incertezze a volte prevalgono ed a seconda della persona influiscono sugli istinti più semplici e basilari.
Aumenta lo scontento, si cercano conferme, si rivendicano diritti, ci si ribella alle più o meno reali costrizioni.
Un casino.


----------



## Gian (1 Gennaio 2013)

ringrazio per l'attenzione.
Ho pensato ai 50enni ma può anche essere intorno ai 45 anni,
non cambia poi molto. Come diceva più o meno Brunetta,
sono i famosi rapporti di "lunga gittata" che o si rinnovano con nuove
motivazioni, oppure nascondono grossissime insidie. 

ovviamente ho parlato di IMU per usare una metafora...
ma da quello che sento in giro...mal comune...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ringrazio per l'attenzione.
> Ho pensato ai 50enni ma può anche essere intorno ai 45 anni,
> non cambia poi molto.
> Sono i famosi rapporti di "lunga gittata" che o si rinnovano con nuove
> ...


Mah, stabilire con precisione una scadenza credo sia impossibile. Dipende dalle persone, dalla loro carica naturale di autostima, dalle situazioni particolari di ognuno.
C'è chi va in pappa a 35 anni, altri aspettano i 60. La sostanza è che si tratta di un sentir traballare le proprie sicurezze, la paura di non poter più influire sul mondo che ti circonda come avevi fatto quando la fanciullezza era ancora lontana dalla maturità ed ancora non vedeva traccia all'orizzonte della vecchiaia.
La paura di non essere più attraenti od anche che il pipino non sia più baldanzoso, odi aver sprecato troppo tempo con la persona sbagliata, od anche solo il desiderio di confermare la propria capacità di rapportarsi con l'altro sesso almeno una volta prima di rituffarsi nella rassicurante "normalità" della vita di coppia.
Mille e mille possono essere le motivazioni di un tradimento a prescindere dall'età, ma diciamo che nella fascia che va dalla prima maturità in poi, fino alla pace dei sensi provoca stravolgimenti particolarmente pesanti, anche perchè gravanti su situazioni famigliari, figli, lavoro ed altri problemi che nell'età precedente ancora non c'erano ed in quella successiva non ci sono più.


----------



## Innominata (1 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io ho 52 anni ed ho avuto modo di vedere che questa età rientra mediamente in un periodo di grandi stravolgimenti delle persone. Ci si mette più o meno volutamente in discussione, o ci si sente messi dal mondo che ci circonda. Come se la cinquantina rappresentasse una sorta di cresta superata la quale si comincia inesorabilmente a decadere verso la vecchiaia, il decadimento, la senescenza, il declino fisico, mentale ed emotivo.
> Alcune paure si acuiscono, altre nascono apparentemente dal nulla, alcune in modo palese ed a volte clamoroso, altre in maniera più sottile ed impercettibile ma altrettanto se non più destabilizzanti.
> Le incertezze a volte prevalgono ed a seconda della persona influiscono sugli istinti più semplici e basilari.
> Aumenta lo scontento, si cercano conferme, si rivendicano diritti, ci si ribella alle più o meno reali costrizioni.
> Un casino.


E inoltre ho notato che il mio consorte nel suo periodo da supereroe, oltre ad avere S.F. piacioneggiava parecchio con esemplari da venti a trent'anni piu' giovani di lui. D'istinto non mi pare bello proprio da vedere, ma ho notato che questa cosa sembra dare parecchio credito, o almeno induce in loro la convinzione di acquistare punti mira lanza nella scaletta del prestigio. D'altra parte c'e' una corrente di pensiero che sostiene che gli innamoramenti dopo i cinquant'anni sono molto piu' coinvolgenti e travolgenti di ogni amore adolescenziale...ma e' solo perche' si agguanta la vita che ti si para tutta davanti, e dopo invece la vita che comincia a sgusciar via per fatto naturale? Personalmente ho conosciuto uomini(ma non donne, per quanto mi riguarda) che a 60 anni mollavano un matrimonio nozze d'argento depasse' per ricominciare daccapo altrove, nuova prole compresa. Insomma, impressionante. Tanto piu' se si tiene conto appunto di paure di destabilizzazione che possono stare alla base, esorcizza a tal punto?
Ovviamente grande diversita' sta anche nel vissuto del tradito, io infatti pensavo proprio alla diversita' "globale" del messaggio del tradimento...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Gennaio 2013)

Io non nego che  attenzioni di ragazze molto più giovani di me mi farebbero piacere, ma il buonsenso anche solo al pensiero mi fa provare anche un disagio inversamente proporzionale alla loro età.
Credo che farei molta fatica a farmi coinvolgere da una ragazza di meno di trent'anni. Troppe remore.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Gennaio 2013)

Partire poi per una "nuova avventura" è un pensiero che mi terrorizza!
No, no, grazie, non fumo!
Se proprio devo cambiare qualcosa, preferisco maturare nella mia indipendenza e stabilità individuale. Andare a cercare altri casini famigliari? Per carità! Mi bastano quelli vecchi!


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io non nego che  attenzioni di ragazze molto più giovani di me mi farebbero piacere, ma il buonsenso anche solo al pensiero mi fa provare anche un disagio inversamente proporzionale alla loro età.
> Credo che farei molta fatica a farmi coinvolgere da una ragazza di meno di trent'anni. Troppe remore.


Bontà tua :singleeye: una trentaduenne la trovi adeguata.




Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Partire poi per *una "nuova avventura" è un pensiero che mi terrorizza*!
> No, no, grazie, non fumo!
> Se proprio devo cambiare qualcosa, preferisco maturare nella mia indipendenza e stabilità individuale. Andare a cercare altri casini famigliari? Per carità! Mi bastano quelli vecchi!


Ti sei salvato in corner :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E inoltre ho notato che il mio consorte nel suo periodo da supereroe, oltre ad avere S.F. piacioneggiava parecchio con esemplari da venti a trent'anni piu' giovani di lui. D'istinto non mi pare bello proprio da vedere, ma ho notato che questa cosa sembra dare parecchio credito, o almeno induce in loro la convinzione di acquistare punti mira lanza nella scaletta del prestigio. D'altra parte c'e' una corrente di pensiero che sostiene che gli innamoramenti dopo i cinquant'anni sono molto piu' coinvolgenti e travolgenti di ogni amore adolescenziale...ma* e' solo perche' si agguanta la vita che ti si para tutta davanti, e dopo invece la vita che comincia a sgusciar via per fatto naturale*? Personalmente ho conosciuto uomini(ma non donne, per quanto mi riguarda) che a 60 anni mollavano un matrimonio nozze d'argento depasse' per ricominciare daccapo altrove, nuova prole compresa. Insomma, impressionante. Tanto piu' se si tiene conto appunto di paure di destabilizzazione che possono stare alla base, esorcizza a tal punto?
> Ovviamente grande diversita' sta anche nel vissuto del tradito, io infatti pensavo proprio alla diversita' "globale" del messaggio del tradimento...


Prima si costruisce poi ci si guarda intorno e ci si dice "Tutto qui?!"
Come se fosse poco.
Ma chissà cosa si sognava da giovani.
Certo non si è vinto la champion, non si è diventati rockstar. Cosa si può fare? Trovarsi un'amante è un'idea così facilmente realizzabile è pieno di donne che avrebbero voluto essere audrey e si consolano essendo madame bovary.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima si costruisce poi ci si guarda intorno e ci si dice "Tutto qui?!"
> Come se fosse poco.
> Ma chissà cosa si sognava da giovani.
> Certo non si è vinto la champion, non si è diventati rockstar. Cosa si può fare? Trovarsi un'amante è un'idea così facilmente realizzabile è pieno di donne che avrebbero voluto essere audrey e si consolano essendo madame bovary.


ciao Brunetta e in  primis Buon Anno Nuovo..

forse trovarsi un'amante sara facile come scrivi tu,ma non concordo,ovvio parlo a livello personale..io ho non ''prendo''quel che passa il convento,e infatti sono ben felice di avere raggiunto il mio ''nirvam'',casalingo e non.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Brunetta e in  primis Buon Anno Nuovo..
> 
> forse trovarsi un'amante sara facile come scrivi tu,ma non concordo,ovvio parlo a livello personale..io ho non ''prendo''quel che passa il convento,e infatti sono ben felice di avere raggiunto il mio ''nirvam'',casalingo e non.


Tu non sei la totalità.
E ogni parere non si riferisce alla totalità.
Anch'io fatico a trovarmi un amante. Quel che piace a me non si trova al bar.
In ultimo Buon Anno :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi sembra sia stato Ospite "g" a dire in un altro post qualcosa sui tradimenti over cinquanta, come se avessero ingredienti diversi rispetto a quelli under, e probabilmente qualcosa c'e' di vero nel fondo o nello sfondo di questa affermazione. Lo stesso diceva poi(vado a memoria perche' su questo tablet non so fare copia-incolla) che si tratta non solo di una scadenza paragonabile all'IMU, ma di una cosa particolarmente insidiosa. Brunetta poi rispondeva che spesso dopo tanti anni di rafforzamento dell'intimità e della vita in comune, puo' essere proprio la " troppa unione" a orientare questi tradimenti. Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate.



Già è vero! i tradimenti dopo una certa età sono diversi, quelli effettuati da persone mature sono l'evoluzione di un qualcosa che nella famiglia non è andata nel verso giusto, e sono l'evoluzione di un qualcosa che non può essere giustificato, perchè non può essere giustificato? appunto perchè non siamo più dei ragazzi, ma delle persone che crescendo conoscono il significato della vita e del comportamento in essa.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già è vero! i tradimenti dopo una certa età sono diversi, quelli effettuati da persone mature sono l'evoluzione di un qualcosa che nella famiglia non è andata nel verso giusto, e sono l'evoluzione di un qualcosa che non può essere giustificato, perchè non può essere giustificato? appunto perchè non siamo più dei ragazzi, ma delle persone che crescendo conoscono il significato della vita e del comportamento in essa.


Buongiorno Ultimo e Buon Anno.
Ieri mattina quando ho aperto cell, sms affettuoso dell''altra''..anni fa'impensabile una cosa simile..eppure non ho fatto una piega..come se fosse normale alla mia eta'.,considerato quanti ne ha lei..
Poi quando sono uscito,da solo,ho riflettutto..e'pura follia.Ma chisse ne frega..caro mio..quando ricapitera'???Mai piu'.
E'questo che ci''muove''Ultimo..macche'''qualcoosa che non e'andato per il verso giusto''...e'la gioia di vedere,che possiamo fare cose,che i coetanei si sognano.i miei  amici creperebbero d'invidia, se sapessero...
  .


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Ultimo e Buon Anno.
> Ieri mattina quando ho aperto cell, sms affettuoso dell''altra''..anni fa'impensabile una cosa simile..eppure non ho fatto una piega..come se fosse normale alla mia eta'.,considerato quanti ne ha lei..
> Poi quando sono uscito,da solo,ho riflettutto..e'pura follia.Ma chisse ne frega..caro mio..quando ricapitera'???Mai piu'.
> E'questo che ci''muove''Ultimo..macche'''qualcoosa che non e'andato per il verso giusto''...e'la gioia di vedere,che possiamo fare cose,che i coetanei si sognano.i miei  amici creperebbero d'invidia, se sapessero...
> .



Ciao lothar, buon anno anche a vossia . 

Si ti capisco, eccome se ti capisco, e per certi versi un po ti invidio anche. La vita va vissuta sempre, che ognuno di noi trovi la sua modalità.


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao lothar, buon anno anche a vossia .
> 
> Si ti capisco, eccome se ti capisco, e per certi versi un po ti invidio anche. La vita va vissuta sempre, che ognuno di noi trovi la sua modalità.


Specialmente se il sollazzo e la "vita vissuta" vengono pagati col bancomat dell'imbroglio(per quanto assolutamente benevolo, benevolente, innocente, lecito ecc.) di qualcun altro...


----------



## Gian (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E inoltre ho notato che il mio consorte nel suo periodo da supereroe, oltre ad avere S.F. piacioneggiava parecchio con esemplari da venti a trent'anni piu' giovani di lui. D'istinto non mi pare bello proprio da vedere:up:, ma ho notato che questa cosa sembra dare parecchio credito, o almeno induce in loro la convinzione di acquistare punti mira lanza nella scaletta del prestigio.



sono situazioni che mettono disagio anche solo a pensarci. Se posso dare il mio personale
contributo, tipe di 20-25 anni più giovani di me mantengono una distanza di sicurezza
variabile tra il metro e mezzo e i tre metri. Vi assicuro che sono lavato e profumato :mexican:
perché? perchè ho trovato persone serie e soprattutto mi vedono sposato e alla
prima battuta a doppio senso ti fanno "hey _capo_! Lei è sposato!".
Non sono tutte così, naturalmente.
quindi, tutto questo mi serve per dire che i miei coetanei, oltre a trovare terreno fertile
nel target giusto, accettano volontariamente il rischio ; e non hanno proprio giustificazioni
perchè se uno certe cose non ne vuole fare, non le fa. Punto e basta.

NB approvazione per il messaggio#5
poi parleremo dell'effetto che provocano certe "sollecitazioni" nelle donne tra i 45 e i 55 anni.
Perchè qui sembra quasi che siano solo gli uomini ad avere certe pulsioni.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> sono situazioni che mettono disagio anche solo a pensarci. Se posso dare il mio personale
> contributo, tipe di 20-25 anni più giovani di me mantengono una distanza di sicurezza
> variabile tra il metro e mezzo e i tre metri. Vi assicuro che sono lavato e profumato :mexican:
> perché? perchè ho trovato persone serie e soprattutto mi vedono sposato e alla
> ...


io ho 2 cari amici che lottano contro''la bestia'' da due anni,sono m iei coetanei,e penso che potrebbe succedere pure  a me.quindi''vivo''...
quanto al resto e'verissimo...ma ci sono anche donne,vedi la mia''amica''che sono predisposte,,lei prima di me stava con fidanzato piu'grande di 14anni...quando sono con lei non penso mai alla differenza anagrafica.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> *quindi, tutto questo mi serve per dire che i miei coetanei, oltre a trovare terreno fertile
> nel target giusto, accettano volontariamente il rischio ; e non hanno proprio giustificazioni
> perchè se uno certe cose non ne vuole fare, non le fa. Punto e basta.
> 
> *.


quoto! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Specialmente se il sollazzo e la "vita vissuta" vengono pagati col bancomat dell'imbroglio(per quanto assolutamente benevolo, benevolente, innocente, lecito ecc.) di qualcun altro...



Non capisco se fai riferimento a qualcosa di particolare.

Per quello che mi riguarda ripeto quello sopra scritto, in pratica chi ha capacità di potersi muovere che si muova se vuole muoversi, la vita gli appartiene, che si prenda però le proprie responsabilità sempre! 

Ma Innominata il sapersi muovere è diverso in ognuno di noi, c'è chi ha amor proprio e da conto a questo, c'è chi se ne frega di se stessi ed anche degli altri, e da conto a nessuno.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi sembra sia stato Ospite "g" a dire in un altro post qualcosa sui tradimenti over cinquanta, come se avessero ingredienti diversi rispetto a quelli under, e probabilmente qualcosa c'e' di vero nel fondo o nello sfondo di questa affermazione. Lo stesso diceva poi(vado a memoria perche' su questo tablet non so fare copia-incolla) che si tratta non solo di una scadenza paragonabile all'IMU, ma di una cosa particolarmente insidiosa. *Brunetta poi rispondeva che spesso dopo tanti anni di rafforzamento dell'intimità e della vita in comune, puo' essere proprio la " troppa unione" a orientare questi tradimenti. Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate.*


*



NON CREDO...*


----------



## gas (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi sembra sia stato Ospite "g" a dire in un altro post qualcosa sui tradimenti over cinquanta, come se avessero ingredienti diversi rispetto a quelli under, e probabilmente qualcosa c'e' di vero nel fondo o nello sfondo di questa affermazione. Lo stesso diceva poi(vado a memoria perche' su questo tablet non so fare copia-incolla) che si tratta non solo di una scadenza paragonabile all'IMU, ma di una cosa particolarmente insidiosa. *Brunetta poi rispondeva che spesso dopo tanti anni di rafforzamento dell'intimità e della vita in comune, puo' essere proprio la " troppa unione" a orientare questi tradimenti. Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate.*


*

*penso piuttosto il contrario, se ovviamente c'è unione e complicità nella coppia
altro discorso invece se subentra una certa stanchezza nel rapporto


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non capisco se fai riferimento a qualcosa di particolare.
> 
> Per quello che mi riguarda ripeto quello sopra scritto, in pratica chi ha capacità di potersi muovere che si muova se vuole muoversi, la vita gli appartiene, che si prenda però le proprie responsabilità sempre!
> 
> Ma Innominata il sapersi muovere è diverso in ognuno di noi, c'è chi ha amor proprio e da conto a questo, c'è chi se ne frega di se stessi ed anche degli altri, e da conto a nessuno.


Faccio riferimento al fatto che quando si tradisce non si paga con il proprio conto in banca emotivo ed esistenziale, è qualcun altro che ci mette la propria moneta senza saperlo. E cioè, mentre ci si sollazza e ci si rimpingua, chi è ignaro di ciò -l'ignaro del tradimento- se ne sta tranquillo probabilmente solo perché ignaro; il suo ignorare fa comodo e anzi così dicono sia meglio, ma in realtà sta finanziando di suo il piacere dell'altro, che per il tradito è sottrazione di verità, di fiducia, di tempo, di limpidezza del rapporto, di una realtà in cui si crede: nel momento della scoperta l'altro si trova defraudato e più povero (metti solo nell'umore...)...
Sapersi muovere, in una coppia, vuol dire tener conto dei bisogni e dei desideri dell'altro. Se il tuo partner NON ha bisogno che tu sia fedele, e NON desidera la tua fedeltà, allora ok! Se tutti dovessimo agire solo secondo istinto, piacere, esigenza impulsiva, va bene uguale, ma non ci sarebbe rapporto (in cui entri rendendoti conto dell'altro), ci sarebbe semplicemente la propria persona, e non si dovrebbe rendere conto né rendersi conto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bontà tua :singleeye: una trentaduenne la trovi adeguata.
> 
> 
> 
> Ti sei salvato in corner :carneval:


non avevo mica nulla da rischiare! Ho detto niente nuove avventure inteso nel senso di storie vincolanti, convivenze o matrimoni. Ognuno a casa sua invece può essere una buona soluzione


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque parlo da maschio che non è ancora sui 50.
Ma secondo me over 50 se ricevi le attenzioni delle donne giovani...uhm...
Ti gasi eh e mica poco eh?

Cioè ehm...ehm

Ma non incazzatevi pie femmine...

Uhm...

Uhm...

Le carni di mia moglie...non sono come quando aveva 25 anni eh?

Voglio dire...

Quindi mi pare gioco forza che se un uomo ha più di 50 anni e ha un ascendente sulle femmine giovani che vedono in lui non un ragazzino ma un uomo palluto...insomma è facile cascarci no?

Penso però che ci sia un'altra dimensione che aiuti un uomo...
Avere figlie...

Cioè ritrovarsi che so a flirtare con ragazze che hanno l' età di tua figlia...uhm...in qualche modo sento che è disdicevole...

Ma dopo i cinquanta
la gallina canta...
e la mano è santa!


----------



## oceansize (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'la gioia di vedere,che possiamo fare cose,che i coetanei si sognano.i miei  amici creperebbero d'invidia, se sapessero...
> .


alcuni ti invidierebbero, certo, invece ad altri faresti pena; punti di vista


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> NON CREDO...[/B]



pure io non credo.


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque parlo da maschio che non è ancora sui 50.
> Ma secondo me over 50 se ricevi le attenzioni delle donne giovani...uhm...
> Ti gasi eh e mica poco eh?
> 
> ...



inizio semi ot

Uno dei momenti in cui rimasi letteralmente senza parole tanto che feci la figura della "timida che non parla mai" fu quando conobbi, per caso, la nuova fidanzata (leggere amante)di mio padre. Amante ma della seconda moglie.
Aveva qualcosa come  10 anni meno di me.

:unhappy:

ammetto di avere avuto un attimo di sbandamento, poi passato ovviamente, considerato che non ho mai guardato cosa facessero le mutande altrui, comprese quelle dei parenti stretti.

fine semi ot


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

Io sono disperata perché no riesce a coinvolgermi il mio spasimante 35enne. Neanche a livello di lusinga e gratificazione. E' bellino, compatto, sensibile e desideroso. Ma nisba, e non sento che sto facendo ricorso alla mia "moralità".


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> alcuni ti invidierebbero, certo, invece ad altri faresti pena; punti di vista


Infatti, dipende dalla scala di valori di riferimento. In genere la scala di valori di riferimento descrive bene la persona.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> alcuni ti invidierebbero, certo, invece ad altri faresti pena; punti di vista


parliamo del niente amico..perche'nessuno sapra'mai niente.Ma tu vivi,senza offesa sulla luna...qualunque uomo se e'normale,sotto sotto spera di farsi una donna piu'giovane.Quindi pena la farei solo ai ''fraticelli''come te.O a un diverso...


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sono disperata perché no riesce a coinvolgermi il mio spasimante 35enne. Neanche a livello di lusinga e gratificazione. E' bellino, compatto, sensibile e desideroso. Ma nisba, e non sento che sto facendo ricorso alla mia "moralità".



idem con il mio ragazzino. 
Credo sia solo questione di cercare, anche a livello inconscio, quel qualcosa in più  che faccia scattare il vero ormone.
Perchè crescendo cambiano anche i gusti e i parametri di "ricerca".

Insomma, questi spasimanti toy, li vediamo...piccoli. E quindi non credibili sessualmente.
Consciamente o inconsciamente.
Almeno, per me credo sia così.


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> idem con il mio ragazzino.
> Credo sia solo questione di cercare, anche a livello inconscio, quel qualcosa in più che faccia scattare il vero ormone.
> Perchè crescendo cambiano anche i gusti e i parametri di "ricerca".
> 
> ...


E' vero, hai detto una cosa semplice e chiarissima...non credibili. Senza scherno ovviamente, ma neanche un po'. C'è qualcosa di ...inattendibile, che toglie senso, peso, trascinamento, convinzione, appetito. In più non aggiungerebbe nientissimo rispetto al valore cosiddetto da far "invidia" al mondo.


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> parliamo del niente amico..perche'nessuno sapra'mai niente.Ma tu vivi,senza offesa sulla luna...qualunque uomo se e'normale,sotto sotto spera di farsi una donna piu'giovane.Quindi pena la farei solo ai ''fraticelli''come te.O a un diverso...


Ma perché qualunque uomo normale spera di farsi una donna più giovane?


----------



## oceansize (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> parliamo del niente amico..perche'nessuno sapra'mai niente.Ma tu vivi,senza offesa sulla luna...qualunque uomo se e'normale,sotto sotto spera di farsi una donna piu'giovane.Quindi pena la farei solo ai ''fraticelli''come te.O a un diverso...


Ripeto lothar, sono punti di vista. tu vedi solo il tuo.
Poi cos'è "diverso"? gay?


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ripeto lothar, sono punti di vista. tu vedi solo il tuo.
> Poi cos'è "diverso"? gay?


Ma certo, quindi tu sei gay, io son gay, niko è ultragay...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma perché qualunque uomo normale spera di farsi una donna più giovane?


Perchè è molto attraente...


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Faccio riferimento al fatto che quando si tradisce non si paga con il proprio conto in banca emotivo ed esistenziale, è qualcun altro che ci mette la propria moneta senza saperlo. E cioè, mentre ci si sollazza e ci si rimpingua, chi è ignaro di ciò -l'ignaro del tradimento- se ne sta tranquillo probabilmente solo perché ignaro; il suo ignorare fa comodo e anzi così dicono sia meglio, ma in realtà sta finanziando di suo il piacere dell'altro, che per il tradito è sottrazione di verità, di fiducia, di tempo, di limpidezza del rapporto, di una realtà in cui si crede: nel momento della scoperta l'altro si trova defraudato e più povero (metti solo nell'umore...)...
> Sapersi muovere, in una coppia, vuol dire tener conto dei bisogni e dei desideri dell'altro. Se il tuo partner NON ha bisogno che tu sia fedele, e NON desidera la tua fedeltà, allora ok! Se tutti dovessimo agire solo secondo istinto, piacere, esigenza impulsiva, va bene uguale, ma non ci sarebbe rapporto (in cui entri rendendoti conto dell'altro), ci sarebbe semplicemente la propria persona, e non si dovrebbe rendere conto né rendersi conto.



Non per nulla ho scritto con le proprie modalità. E potrei aprire un mondo su questa frase, ma sono sicuro che adesso hai o capito o percepito la mia frase finale sulle modalità. 

E per non darti motivo di fraintendimento, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè è molto attraente...


Conte io spero'' che ci facciano''...perche'se fosse che ''ci sono'' sarebbe grave.....tu l'hai capito in un secondo...loro ci girano attorno....mahhhhhh...lo scrivo in croato amico???dici che capiscano dopo???


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè è molto attraente...


Dipende cosa si trova attraente in una donna. Se stessimo parlando di fisico allora forse potrei dare ragione a te ed a Lothar ma in una donna io cerco anche altro. Il sesso poi non ha nulla a che fare con l'aspetto a meno che non sia una mera disfunzione da orgoglio. Per fare invidia? Per sentirsi più giovani? 

Ora come ora mi fa impazzire una con 14 anni in meno di me. L'anno scorso ne fequentavo una con 2 anni in più.... fino a pochi mesi fa una con 2 anni in meno. 

A me l'età frega poco. Se ci fosse la scintilla andrebbe bene anche una con 15 anni in più....

senza offese ma fino ad ora più erano adulte e più mi sono divertito... a letto e non.



lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte io spero'' che ci facciano''...perche'se fosse che ''ci sono'' sarebbe grave.....tu l'hai capito in un secondo...loro ci girano attorno....mahhhhhh...lo scrivo in croato amico???dici che capiscano dopo???


Lothar ... non siamo tutti uguali eh?!!!

pensa che ci sono anche uomini a cui non frega una pippa del campionato di calcio. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Dipende cosa si trova attraente in una donna. Se stessimo parlando di fisico allora forse potrei dare ragione a te ed a Lothar ma in una donna io cerco anche altro. Il sesso poi non ha nulla a che fare con l'aspetto a meno che non sia una mera disfunzione da orgoglio. Per fare invidia? Per sentirsi più giovani?
> 
> Ora come ora mi fa impazzire una con 14 anni in meno di me. L'anno scorso ne fequentavo una con 2 anni in più.... fino a pochi mesi fa una con 2 anni in meno.
> 
> ...


da felino a..felino...concordo sai...io a primavera per un po'ho visto anche una tipa con quasi il doppio dell'eta'dell'altra,di conseguenza con 3 anni in piu'di me.e non sono pochi...
e ti dico meno male che non sia cominciata..perche'mi piaceva,anzi piace perche'e'ancora in giro..tantissimo.


vero...pensa che ieri in crisi di astinenza calcistica..mi sono visto la A inglese...
ma anche vero che la ''gnocca''dovrebbe attirare tutti.Dovrebbe.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte io spero'' che ci facciano''...perche'se fosse che ''ci sono'' sarebbe grave.....tu l'hai capito in un secondo...loro ci girano attorno....mahhhhhh...lo scrivo in croato amico???dici che capiscano dopo???


Mah io ricordo ancora i nostri occhi illuminarsi quel giorno al parcheggio quando arrivo sta sgnacchera con la smart a parcheggiare vicino a noi...

Ma quel giorno eravamo ammaestrati no?


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Gennaio 2013)

Interessante questa disquisizione sui tradimenti post giubilari!
Cioè, pensando a Hugh Hefner, se sposassi anch'io una donna con sessant'anni di meno, dovrei aspettare quasi tre decenni prima di assistere al suo parto, cioè, non con lei in qualità di pregna-puerpera, ma come feto-neonata, il che sarebbe da un lato noioso oltre ogni limite, e dall'altro esibirebbe una pretattica esagerata.
Abusando quindi della mia pigra ed artritica immaginazione, vedo quindi un'anima che ondeggia al vento come la fiamma di una candela sul davanzale, poi vedo un cuore che cambia la sua forma come cambia la Luna, infine vedo una mente immobile, accartocciata a guardarsi l'ombelico ed a sognare di essere ancora, se non come una fiamma, almeno come la Luna.
Ma la Luna non si può raggiungere nemmeno scalando le montagne più alte e, anche trascorressimo la vita a cotruire un razzo per arrivarci, giunti là, la troveremmo sterile e senza possibilità di viverci.
Magari non sarebbe sdegnosa come nel film di Mèliès, ma di certo le sembreremmo nulla più che un insetto nell'occhio.
L'amore è giovane, bello come nei sonetti di Petrarca, quando i capelli sono biondi e la pelle bianca, allorquando invecchia invece, diventa al più ludibrio e scherno, come nel ritratto all'amata del Berni.
E lo scherno colpisce solo chi non ha abbastanza ironia o verosimiglianza, l'ironia che ti permette di sorridere delle tue voglie che sai essere tardive come un aftereight e dall'accostamento di sapori ancor più straniante o la verosimiglianza che ti consente di sembrare, agli occhi dei distratti almeno, ben somigliante all'archetipo della vecchietta che sulla zana fa la calzetta o del vegliardo che sbuffa nel bar giocando a biliardo.
Il tradimento dopo una certa età viene ad essere doppio, egli si pone infatti contro la fede e contro la consuetudine!
Ma sono due tradimenti differenti, uno alla vecchia parola data, ormai muffosa e stantìa, l'altro alle bretelle colle ghette di un essere desueto che si usucapisce tanto prima quanto più a lungo esso è guardato da occhi provinciali e meschini.
Due tradimenti che si annichilano, come particelle subatomiche di carica opposta che collidono, con un anticonformismo che sottrae vecchiezza al pensiero ottuso degli imberbi e un libertinismo straccione che rimuove l'altero contegno tanto inviso ai ribelli ed agli anticonformisti.
Una sinergia di effetti che sembra regalare un rango superiore al protagonista risvegliato, per rimozione delle negatività, piuttosto che appesantirne con molteplice ponderalità di colpe il groppone.
E poi, insomma, i corpi giovani sono più funzionali, elastici e convessi di quelli attempati.
Pensando di fare un po' di nyotaimori, cosa che a qualsiasi maschietto piace, mi chiedo quanti chili di riso e gamberetti potrebbero andare irrimediabilmente smarriti nelle profonde escavazioni e negli anfratti reconditi - che neppure in  madrepora... - di una vegliarda centenaria usata come vassoio!
In definitiva, anche dal punto di vista alimentrare, oltrechè economico, e che c'è crisi non è il casi neppure di menzionarlo, non dovrebbero essere lodati più di tanto i vegliardi amanti dell'amante vegliarda!
E' una questione di rispetto per il cibo!
Ovviamente questo discorso vale solo per gli amanti del sushi di ogni età.
Sugli attempati amanti di altro genere d'amanti mi astengo da ogni genere commento.
Menomale.
Grazie!


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

Io mi sto prendendo una sbandata per Rabarbaro, ne ho gia' avuto sentore da tempo, ma non osavo fare outing. Mi chiedo, andandoci con i piedi di piombo alla mia eta', se non mi convenga fermarmi e confessare il mio vacillare al contesto legittimo. Questo forum e' un postaccio di smarrimento.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Ultimo e Buon Anno.
> Ieri mattina quando ho aperto cell, sms affettuoso dell''altra''..anni fa'impensabile una cosa simile..eppure non ho fatto una piega..*come se fosse normale alla mia eta'*.,considerato quanti ne ha lei..
> Poi quando sono uscito,da solo,ho riflettutto..e'pura follia.Ma chisse ne frega..caro mio..quando ricapitera'???Mai piu'.
> E'questo che ci''muove''Ultimo..macche'''qualcoosa che non e'andato per il verso giusto''...*e'la gioia di vedere,che possiamo fare cose,che i coetanei si sognano.i miei  amici creperebbero d'invidia, se sapessero*...
> .


Capisco.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXcXyCeHOCo

Vale per tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Specialmente se il sollazzo e la "vita vissuta" vengono pagati col bancomat dell'imbroglio(per quanto assolutamente benevolo, benevolente, innocente, lecito ecc.) di qualcun altro...


Stai a guarda' il capello!


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ma perché creperebbero d'invidia? Fino a crepare, poveri?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> sono situazioni che mettono disagio anche solo a pensarci. Se posso dare il mio personale
> contributo, tipe di 20-25 anni più giovani di me mantengono una distanza di sicurezza
> variabile tra il metro e mezzo e i tre metri. Vi assicuro che sono lavato e profumato :mexican:
> perché? perchè ho trovato persone serie e soprattutto mi vedono sposato e alla
> ...


Uguale o Madame Bovary o...ricerca dell'amore


----------



## Gian (2 Gennaio 2013)

dunque per quanto riguarda Rabarbaro, mi prenderò un giorno di ferie per capire cosa ha scritto,
intanto mi stampo il tuo post (scusa ).

poichè la discussione ha preso spunto da una mia uscita vi dico come la penso.
Leggendo questo forum mi sono accorto di alcune cosette, ci ho perso un pochino di tempo
ma penso che dovrebbe stare così (pressapoco).
(1) I tradimenti subiti dalle donne sono molto più frequenti, noi uomini siamo una massa di
istintivi che non ce la fanno a frenare gli ormoni di fronte a certe sollecitazioni. 
(2) I tradimenti subito dagli uomini sono un po' di meno, ma in netto aumento almeno
a giudicare da quello che si legge.
I primi tipi di tradimento, e sto parlando di quelli over 50 (o 60enni) derivano da routine,
appagamento, mancanza di stimoli oppure da semplice scarsa avvenenza della moglie; gli
uomini sono convinti di essere sempre in forma perchè fanno mostra della panza ai tornei
di calcetto, ma nella realtà sono ridicoli. Ci sono altri tipi di situazioni che sollecitano la fantasia,
ad esempio le scuole di ballo o facebook (tutti potenti motori di tradimento come la realtà insegna).
E' difficile che ad una conferenza di Travaglio possano nascere delle tresche, più probabile
che vi caschino le balle per terra.
In tutti i casi le donne danno versioni sempre simili, risultano demolite o distrutte da quel genere
di tradimento, simile alla caduta di un meteorite sullo Yucatan, nessuno se lo aspettava eppure
è accaduto; la sorpresa è il primo stato d'animo, nonostante la proverbiale scaltrezza e intelligenza
del genere femminile.

Il tradimento (2) è una cosa leggermente diversa, apparentemente gli uomini ne soffrono meno
ovvero reagiscono con la rabbia, addirittura violenta. Il primo che sale sul banco degli accusati
non è la donna, che avrà 8000 spiegazioni, 6000 giustificazioni, era malata era depressa non scopava
il marito aveva disfunzioni serie oppure era cieco oppure lavorava troppo al limite è caduta dal seggiolone
oppure era in sindrome pre-menopausa. 
Il colpevole incredibile a dirsi è l'uomo, il marito tradito. Ha sempre una colpa. La colpa di esistere.
Come minimo è tonto.
Tutto questo coacervo di giustificazioni non vengono MAI
dico MAI riconosciute all'uomo, un porco depravato nella maggior parte dei casi.
nel caso della donna, si trattava di una specie di ancella che coglieva dei fiorellini casualmente
trovati in un bel campo sotto il sole di maggio. Come non coglierli ? 

L'elemento che accomuna è questo, che non esistono uomini che non si eccitano di fronte
ad una tipa belloccia e più giovane (forse su Marte ma non abbiamo ancora le prove)
e che qualsiasi signora over 40 o 50, di fronte alle lusinghe del bonazzo di turno, in varie
forme, ci fa il pensierino non una ma 10 volte.

Buon 2012 ! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque parlo da maschio che non è ancora sui 50.
> Ma secondo me over 50 se ricevi le attenzioni delle donne giovani...uhm...
> Ti gasi eh e mica poco eh?
> 
> ...


Ti sbagli: è ancor più eccitante e gratificante!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io sono disperata perché no riesce a coinvolgermi il mio spasimante 35enne. Neanche a livello di lusinga e gratificazione. E' bellino, compatto, sensibile e desideroso. Ma nisba, e non sento che sto facendo ricorso alla mia "moralità".


Come disse circa 5 anni fa Patty Pravo:"I trentenni sono noiosi, meglio i ventenni!" :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXcXyCeHOCo
> 
> Vale per tutti.




Brunetta ma quella canzone porta sfiga..tocco ferro....e continuo per la mia cattiva strada.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brunetta ma quella canzone porta sfiga..tocco ferro....e continuo per la mia cattiva strada.


Ma concordi che si tratti di vanità.
Mi domando perché una giovane dovrebbe però provare vanità per l'interesse di un ultracinquantenne (fosse pure George e non dubito che tu sia all'altezza) io lo trovavo scontato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io mi sto prendendo una sbandata per Rabarbaro, ne ho gia' avuto sentore da tempo, ma non osavo fare outing. Mi chiedo, andandoci con i piedi di piombo alla mia eta', se non mi convenga fermarmi e confessare il mio vacillare al contesto legittimo. Questo forum e' un postaccio di smarrimento.


Il periodare scivoloso di rabarbaro può mettere a dura prova l'aderenza al fondo stradale ed alla logica.
Guida con prudenza!


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

​


Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il periodare scivoloso di rabarbaro può mettere a dura prova l'aderenza al fondo stradale ed alla logica.
> Guida con prudenza!


Eccapirai...io guido sempre timorata, e mi si forma dietro un codazzo strombazzante e irato! Qua poi dicono che l'ebbrezza e le eccedenze compattano e rinverdiscono...mi chiedo quale sia la migliore conduzione e a cosa aderire, se non al fondo stradale:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma concordi che si tratti di vanità.
> Mi domando perché una giovane dovrebbe però provare vanità per l'interesse di un ultracinquantenne (fosse pure George e non dubito che tu sia all'altezza) io lo trovavo scontato.



vedi vanita'e'quando puoi farti vedere..e non e'il mio caso..dal momento che solo qua'dentro ne parlo.
Poi come sono,e come agisco tu giustamente non lo puoi,sapere..ma fidati mica sono un pirla.Anzi..


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Eccapirai...io guido sempre timorata, e mi si forma dietro un codazzo strombazzante e irato! Qua poi dicono che l'ebbrezza e le eccedenze compattano e rinverdiscono...mi chiedo quale sia la migliore conduzione e a cosa aderire, se non al fondo stradale:mrgreen:


Compattazione e rinverdimento sono destini, l'uno dei rifiuti solidi urbani, l'altro degli incarnati post-rigor mortis!

Giove nella prima casa assieme a Plutone nella terza consigliano l'acquisto di veicoli dotati di ABS e ESP, la luna in opposizione a Marte nel quinto campo sembra invece mettere i bastoni tra le ruote alle fugaci storie di sesso mattutino con i fruttivendoli pachistani, mentre Urano in moto retrogrado sconsiglia di credere agli oroscopi...

Trai tu le dovute conclusioni...


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi vanita'e'quando puoi farti vedere..e non e'il mio caso..dal momento che solo qua'dentro ne parlo.
> Poi come sono,e come agisco tu giustamente non lo puoi,sapere..ma fidati mica sono un pirla.Anzi..


No, e non parlo specificamente di te, pero' mi sembra che avere tante femmine sia quasi un fatto protesico (per esempio per il proprio orgoglio...si pensi al crepare d'invidia menzionato), non e' che una protesi si debba mostrare...Il fatto che poi piu' si e' avanti con gli anni piu' si desiderino donne giovani mi fa proprio pensare a una protesi...come a volte e' d'uopo a una certa eta'!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedi vanita'e'quando puoi farti vedere..e non e'il mio caso..dal momento che solo qua'dentro ne parlo.
> Poi come sono,e come agisco tu giustamente non lo puoi,sapere..ma fidati mica sono un pirla.Anzi..


Può bastare anche vanità per sè, senza farsene vanto.
A te non basta e ti vanti qui.


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Compattazione e rinverdimento sono destini, l'uno dei rifiuti solidi urbani, l'altro degli incarnati post-rigor mortis!
> 
> Giove nella prima casa assieme a Plutone nella terza consigliano l'acquisto di veicoli dotati di ABS e ESP, la luna in opposizione a Marte nel quinto campo sembra invece mettere i bastoni tra le ruote alle fugaci storie di sesso mattutino con i fruttivendoli pachistani, mentre Urano in moto retrogrado sconsiglia di credere agli oroscopi...
> 
> Trai tu le dovute conclusioni...


Hai indovinato la mia opposizione di Luna natale con Marte. Sento di essere perduta.


----------



## Gian (2 Gennaio 2013)

vi siete dimenticati la direttiva CEE 5928291919 sul trattamento dei RSU e dei rifiuti speciali.
E anche lo scappellamento a destra. 

ahhaha totalmente svaccato il thread !
:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' vero, hai detto una cosa semplice e chiarissima...non credibili. Senza scherno ovviamente, ma neanche un po'. *C'è qualcosa di ...inattendibile, che toglie senso, peso, trascinamento, convinzione, appetito*. In più non aggiungerebbe nientissimo rispetto al valore cosiddetto da far "invidia" al mondo.


Si. Direi proprio che hai completato il tutto.
Il neretto poi un tripudio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mi sembra sia stato Ospite "g" a dire in un altro post qualcosa sui tradimenti over cinquanta, come se avessero ingredienti diversi rispetto a quelli under, e probabilmente qualcosa c'e' di vero nel fondo o nello sfondo di questa affermazione. Lo stesso diceva poi(vado a memoria perche' su questo tablet non so fare copia-incolla) che si tratta non solo di una scadenza paragonabile all'IMU, ma di una cosa particolarmente insidiosa. Brunetta poi rispondeva che spesso dopo tanti anni di rafforzamento dell'intimità e della vita in comune, puo' essere proprio la " troppa unione" a orientare questi tradimenti. Vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate.


I cinquantenni devono confermarsi che non hanno ancora perso ogni fascino e non potendolo dimostrare con il loro partner abituale, si infilano nelle più delicate e discutibili situazioni, come ad esempio adescare bocconcini di 20-30 anni di minore età, per rivivere quei momenti di innocua felicità di una buona scopata. Altri scoprono i bordelli. Lo vedo soprattutto nei maschi, e la felicità timbrata nella faccia accanto a una ragazza che potrebbe essere loro figlia, dimostrano a sé e agli altri che essere della media età non è obbligatoriamente un difetto


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> dunque per quanto riguarda Rabarbaro, mi prenderò un giorno di ferie per capire cosa ha scritto,
> intanto mi stampo il tuo post (scusa ).
> 
> poichè la discussione ha preso spunto da una mia uscita vi dico come la penso.
> ...


Buon 2012? Eh no eh?
Un altro 2012 e moriamo tutti...
2013 Odissea nello sfizio eh?

Detto ciò solo un appunto...ehm
Poco sappiamo dei tradimenti che noi uomini subiamo eh?

Loro le donne invece sanno tutto perchè sono più diaboliche nello sgamarci no?


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buon 2012? Eh no eh?
> Un altro 2012 e moriamo tutti...
> 2013 Odissea nello sfizio eh?
> 
> ...


Abbastanza.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Abbastanza.


E quando la moglie ti guarda silenziosa...
Non sai mai a che cosa sta pensando...
a cosa cova nel suo cuore...
cuore di donna
abisso fossa delle marianne...
Caschi dentro lì e non sai come ne esci.

Se una moglie vuole beccarti...
Ti becca sempre.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma perché qualunque uomo normale spera di farsi una donna più giovane?


Anche a molte donne...
forse come una conferma di non essere ancora alla frutta:mrgreen:


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quando la moglie ti guarda silenziosa...
> Non sai mai a che cosa sta pensando...
> a cosa cova nel suo cuore...
> cuore di donna
> ...


E se non vuole, sta ben organizzata di suo


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche a molte donne...
> forse come una conferma di non essere ancora alla frutta:mrgreen:


Protesi(accento sulla "o" ).


----------



## lunaiena (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Protesi(accento sulla "o" ).


Non ho capito


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E se non vuole, sta ben organizzata di suo


No mia cara...
Lei tiene ben nascosta l'arma...
Per le grandi occasioni...

Hai mai pensato a che botta sarebbe per un uomo che confessa di aver tradito sentirsi dire...

Embè se tu sapessi maritino mio quante corna hai tu in testa....
Piangi pure caro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (2 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Sta spiegato nel messaggio 57 :mrgreen:!


----------



## stellina (2 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quando la moglie ti guarda silenziosa...
> Non sai mai a che cosa sta pensando...
> a cosa cova nel suo cuore...
> cuore di donna
> ...


per questa perla :up::up::up::upeccato non poterti dare un altro smerealdooooooooooooooo
altra roba da finge di non aver visto!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> per questa perla :up::up::up::upeccato non poterti dare un altro smerealdooooooooooooooo
> altra roba da finge di non aver visto!!!!


Io invece sai...
Tante volte...
Ho finto di non aver visto
Finto di non aver sentito ecc..ecc..ecc..

Le ragioni?
Semplice mi andava bene così...

Ma se la vuoi sapere tutta
Facendo il finto mona ne ho imbrogliate parecchie eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> da felino a..felino...concordo sai...io a primavera per un po'ho visto anche una tipa con quasi il doppio dell'eta'dell'altra,di conseguenza con 3 anni in piu'di me.e non sono pochi...
> e ti dico meno male che non sia cominciata..perche'mi piaceva,anzi piace perche'e'ancora in giro..tantissimo.
> 
> 
> ...


e cappero sta 26 enne mi fa proprio sbroccare e dire che è carina, niente di eccezionale, ma quando la guardo mi parte proprio l'ormone. Non ce la posso fare.

io invece sono in astinenza da musica. il gruppo con cui suono ora prova una volta ogni 2 settimane e mi fremono le mani. Devo trovarmi una situazione parallela o tra poca musica e poco sesso ( niente sesso ) inizierò ad ammazzarmi di Xbox :rotfl:


Ps. perdona il ritardo della risposta ma ieri sono dovuto scappare a prendere mia figlia, preparare la cena e dare una sistemata a casa.  Ora mi leggo le 5 pagine di arretrati.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e cappero sta 26 enne mi fa proprio sbroccare e dire che è carina, niente di eccezionale, ma quando la guardo mi parte proprio l'ormone. Non ce la posso fare.
> 
> io invece sono in astinenza da musica. il gruppo con cui suono ora prova una volta ogni 2 settimane e mi fremono le mani. Devo trovarmi una situazione parallela o tra poca musica e poco sesso ( niente sesso ) inizierò ad ammazzarmi di Xbox :rotfl:
> 
> ...



'ngiorno micio......ahahahh a chi lo dici..io mi incanto davanti a suoi splendidi occhi e al primo bacio quasi ci resto secco..

che strumento suoni???........xbox per me e'arabo,pensa mai usata la play..manco so accenderla..

sei un bravo papa'..complimenti!!!


----------



## gas (3 Gennaio 2013)

ma quanti gatti.......:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma quanti gatti.......:mrgreen:


La colpa è di lunapiena e della sua firma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

comunque andando ot e seguendo il fatto che vedevo nel porco natalizio una pallina di natale indemoniata e soffocottara...ecco Inno...io te lo devo dire.
il tuo avatar...mi sembra sempre un criceto obeso con l'aria da scemo.

:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque andando ot e seguendo il fatto che vedevo nel porco natalizio una pallina di natale indemoniata e soffocottara...ecco Inno...io te lo devo dire.
> il tuo avatar...mi sembra sempre un criceto obeso con l'aria da scemo.
> 
> :unhappy:



Ma tu ce lo hai con il soffocotto...che ti ha fatto????


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 'ngiorno micio......ahahahh a chi lo dici..io mi incanto davanti a suoi splendidi occhi e al primo bacio quasi ci resto secco..
> 
> che strumento suoni???........xbox per me e'arabo,pensa mai usata la play..manco so accenderla..
> 
> sei un bravo papa'..complimenti!!!



Ma magari ci fosse stato un bacio! un aperitivo casto e mite e niente di più. Proprio non le interesso... 

Io ogni tanto mi trastullo con i videogiochi.... tempo permettendo.

Questo è il mio 6 corde



Questo è il mio 5 corde...



ho anche un 4 corde acustico. ma non ho voglia di cercare la foto. ^^

Il papà? faccio del mio meglio.



Tebe ha detto:


> comunque andando ot e seguendo il fatto che vedevo nel porco natalizio una pallina di natale indemoniata e soffocottara...ecco Inno...io te lo devo dire.
> il tuo avatar...mi sembra sempre un criceto obeso con l'aria da scemo.
> 
> :unhappy:


con chi ce l'hai???


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque andando ot e seguendo il fatto che vedevo nel porco natalizio una pallina di natale indemoniata e soffocottara...ecco Inno...io te lo devo dire.
> il tuo avatar...mi sembra sempre un criceto obeso con l'aria da scemo.
> 
> :unhappy:


Tebe, ma così mi fai piangereiange:, io l'ho scelto perché somiglia a....


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tebe, ma così mi fai piangereiange:, io l'ho scelto perché somiglia a....



a ?


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> con chi ce l'hai???



....paura...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....paura...


Curiosità. E' il mio lato femminile. 
Già esaudita. :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma magari ci fosse stato un bacio! un aperitivo casto e mite e niente di più. Proprio non le interesso...
> 
> Io ogni tanto mi trastullo con i videogiochi.... tempo permettendo.
> 
> ...



daiii vedrai che prima o poi te la farai..non so i tuoi anni..ma se ci riesco io che sono il piu''maturo''del sito..puoi farcela pure tu..fa ringiovanire sai???io  mi dimentico gli anni che ho...

bella chitarra..mi piacerebbe saperla suonare..ma e'difficile..be'un po'di band l'abbiamo..qua'c'e1 bravissimo organista lo sapevi??

Tebe e'in astinenza forzata da quel di'..e allora sragiona...colpa del suo compagno e del suo amante..che si rivolgono ad altri lidi...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii vedrai che prima o poi te la farai..non so i tuoi anni..ma se ci riesco io che sono il piu''maturo''del sito..puoi farcela pure tu..fa ringiovanire sai???io  mi dimentico gli anni che ho...
> 
> bella chitarra..mi piacerebbe saperla suonare..ma e'difficile..be'un po'di band l'abbiamo..qua'c'e1 bravissimo organista lo sapevi??
> 
> Tebe e'in astinenza forzata da quel di'..e allora sragiona...colpa del suo compagno e del suo amante..che si rivolgono ad altri lidi...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma porc...non ho più un amante e per quanto riguarda mattia pazienza.
si divertirà poco anche l'altra, ti assicuro.

:blank:


----------



## Lui (3 Gennaio 2013)

ho letto l'ultima pagina e capisco che state parlando 50enni o vicini, più o meno, che tradiscono e spesso con donne più giovani.
qual'è il problema?  è giusto o sbagliato secondo voi. immagino per i maschietti di no, per le donnine di si.


dite dite, grazie.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ho letto l'ultima pagina e capisco che state parlando 50enni o vicini, più o meno, che tradiscono e spesso con donne più giovani.
> qual'è il problema?  è giusto o sbagliato secondo voi. immagino per i maschietti di no, per le donnine di si.
> 
> 
> dite dite, grazie.


per me ne giusto ne sbagliato e nessun problema...


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ho letto l'ultima pagina e capisco che state parlando 50enni o vicini, più o meno, che tradiscono e spesso con donne più giovani.
> qual'è il problema? è giusto o sbagliato secondo voi. immagino per i maschietti di no, per le donnine di si.
> 
> 
> dite dite, grazie.



affari loro...sinceramente ognuno va a letto con chi vuole.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii vedrai che prima o poi te la farai..non so i tuoi anni..ma se ci riesco io che sono il piu''maturo''del sito..puoi farcela pure tu..fa ringiovanire sai???io mi dimentico gli anni che ho...


40anni. :mrgreen:

prima o poi?? non amo insistere e poi non vorrei farmela, vorrei frequentarla. 

Fidati non ho bisogno di ringiovanire. Sono già abbastanza scemo così. :singleeye:




> bella chitarra..mi piacerebbe saperla suonare..ma e'difficile..be'un po'di band l'abbiamo..qua'c'e1 bravissimo organista lo sapevi??


Cazzo gattone.... sono bassi. :rotfl:

il conte. 




> Tebe e'in astinenza forzata da quel di'..e allora sragiona...colpa del suo compagno e del suo amante..che si rivolgono ad altri lidi...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


gli ormoni. Almeno le facessero crescere le tette!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 40anni. :mrgreen:
> 
> prima o poi?? non amo insistere e poi non vorrei farmela, vorrei frequentarla.
> 
> ...


appena 14anni di differenza,sono niente..noi quasi il doppio:mrgreen:....fai bene a non insistere..alla larga quelle che se la tirano

chiedo venia..........si proprio LUI....

macche'le cresce la voglia e basta..poi hai letto?e rimasta senza amante..poverina..:mexican::mexican:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> appena 14anni di differenza,sono niente..noi quasi il doppio:mrgreen:....fai bene a non insistere..alla larga quelle che se la tirano
> 
> chiedo venia..........si proprio LUI....
> 
> macche'le cresce la voglia e basta..poi hai letto?e rimasta senza amante..poverina..:mexican::mexican:


La capisco. Pure io da quasi 3 mesi....:unhappy: 

..il doppio di differenza per me è impossibile. ma pensa che per assurdo le donne sotto i 30 non mi fanno impazzire. E' lei che ha un qualcosa che mi attira.

Non insito mai. il gioco, per me, deve esserci da entrambe le parti. Al terzo messaggio di non negazione (  cioè quando non dicono ne si ne no ) ho archiviato la pratica. Siamo amici. Ogni tanto ci si vede in compagnia e si fanno quattro chiacchere. A me partirebbe l'embolo ma lo controllo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> 40anni. :mrgreen:
> 
> prima o poi?? non amo insistere e poi non vorrei farmela, vorrei frequentarla.
> 
> ...



ti ho già spiegato che le mie microtette, ma soprattutto i chiodi di garofano sopra sono...


STRABILIANTI!!!!

:blank:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> appena 14anni di differenza,sono niente..noi quasi il doppio:mrgreen:....fai bene a non insistere..alla larga quelle che se la tirano
> 
> chiedo venia..........si proprio LUI....
> 
> macche'le cresce la voglia e basta..poi hai letto?e rimasta senza amante..*poverina*..:mexican::mexican:



.....


fottiti!
E che la maledizione del Manager motel ti colpisca!


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....
> 
> 
> fottiti!
> E che la maledizione del Manager motel ti colpisca!



donna Lothar fotte..non puo'essere fottuto...

impossibile l'ho inventata io...se la usi ti si ritorce contro..e farai la fine della mia amica X..che da 3 anni nisba...
vabbe'che sei sulla strada giusta..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (3 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Buon 2012? Eh no eh?
> Un altro 2012 e moriamo tutti...
> 2013 Odissea nello sfizio eh?
> Detto ciò solo un appunto...ehm
> ...


Oddio...buon 2012 non è altro che una iattura, un annata di merda
così è memorabile per altri 100 anni...

un felicissimo 2013, ovviamente, e speriamo che qualcosa migliori 

Sul merito, le donne sono indubbiamente più scaltre, nella media,
nel range di età che stiamo esaminando (50-60) forse le certezze riposano
su un letto di spine, è un dato di fatto che dietro molte mal-sopportazioni
di coppie "navigate " (comandante *Schettino*, presente!) esistono brutti
altarini fatti da tradimenti che mai e poi mai la gente scoprirà
O quasi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e cappero sta 26 enne mi fa proprio sbroccare e dire che è carina, niente di eccezionale, ma quando la guardo mi parte proprio l'ormone. Non ce la posso fare.
> 
> io invece sono in astinenza da musica. il gruppo con cui suono ora prova una volta ogni 2 settimane e mi fremono le mani. Devo trovarmi una situazione parallela o tra poca musica e poco sesso ( niente sesso ) inizierò ad ammazzarmi di Xbox :rotfl:
> 
> ...


possiamo fare un po' di tradimusic


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ho letto l'ultima pagina e capisco che state parlando 50enni o vicini, più o meno, che tradiscono e spesso con donne più giovani.
> qual'è il problema?  è giusto o sbagliato secondo voi. immagino per i maschietti di no, per le donnine di si.
> 
> 
> dite dite, grazie.


al momento siamo off topic e parliamo di musica e mangiare


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma porc...non ho più un amante e per quanto riguarda mattia pazienza.
> si divertirà poco anche l'altra, ti assicuro.
> 
> :blank:


Sursum Tebe, io ne ho contati un certo numero da giovanetta, e sono arrivata a pensare che alla fin fine e' piu' vitalizzante sul lungo termine una certa originalita' affettiva che il sssessso con un maschio altrimenti chiatto una tonnellata


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ho letto l'ultima pagina e capisco che state parlando 50enni o vicini, più o meno, che tradiscono e spesso con donne più giovani.
> qual'è il problema?  è giusto o sbagliato secondo voi. immagino per i maschietti di no, per le donnine di si.
> 
> 
> dite dite, grazie.


Dico. La tua frase mi sembra emblematica. Quando ho aperto il post, mi riferivo ai tradimenti over cinquanta, non ai tradimenti di uomini over cinquanta con donne piu' giovani. Pero' poi e' molto o del tutto scivolato su quello.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti ho già spiegato che le mie microtette, ma soprattutto i chiodi di garofano sopra sono...
> 
> 
> STRABILIANTI!!!!
> ...


davvero? non me lo ricordavo 

manda foto che confermo o smentisco!


ps. la smetti di mostrarmi il sedere che poi mi viene voglia di approfittarne????


----------



## Innominata (3 Gennaio 2013)

E aggiungo, per quanto riguarda me, over cinquanta, certe giovanili sodezze e liscezza non riescono a farmi venire appetito, si diceva questo con Tebe. E' come se tale sodezza non fosse come dire, storicizzata, piena, allusiva, forte, potente.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E aggiungo, per quanto riguarda me, over cinquanta, certe giovanili sodezze e liscezza non riescono a farmi venire appetito, si diceva questo con Tebe. E' come se tale sodezza non fosse come dire, storicizzata, piena, allusiva, forte, potente.


evviva la pancettina e le manigliette dell'amore :mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (3 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Dico. La tua frase mi sembra emblematica. Quando ho aperto il post, mi riferivo ai tradimenti over cinquanta, non ai tradimenti di uomini over cinquanta con donne piu' giovani. Pero' poi e' molto o del tutto scivolato su quello.


:up:
stiamo chiaramente parlando anche di tradimenti di donne tra i 45 e i 55 anni ...
sempre meno rari.


----------



## devastata (3 Gennaio 2013)

*piango*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> :up:
> stiamo chiaramente parlando anche di tradimenti di donne tra i 45 e i 55 anni ...
> sempre meno rari.


Ho capito, io con i miei 60 sono tagliata fuori............! Fedele a vita, anche se non lo merita?

Mi rassegneròòòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti ho già spiegato che le mie microtette, ma soprattutto i chiodi di garofano sopra sono...
> 
> 
> STRABILIANTI!!!!
> ...


Tebina, non ti sprecare. Sta gente non capisce un cazzo. Tutti edipici a sognare di essere travolti da enormi tette destinate miserevolmente a tramutarsi anzitempo in sacche flosce a livello ginocchia, questo non prima di aver causato problemi di schiena alle malaugurate portatrici le quali scaricheranno a nastro lamenti e rogne. Incapaci, questi poveri uomini, di percepire le vibranti sensazioni di cui sanno essere prodighi due bei chiodini come i tuoi


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sursum Tebe, io ne ho contati un certo numero da giovanetta, e sono arrivata a pensare che alla fin fine e' *piu' vitalizzante sul lungo termine una certa originalita' affettiva che il sssessso con un maschio altrimenti chiatto una tonnellata*




*NO!
*
il diversamente chiatto è Man?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tebina, non ti sprecare. Sta gente non capisce un cazzo. Tutti edipici a sognare di essere travolti da enormi tette destinate miserevolmente a tramutarsi anzitempo in *sacche flosce a livello ginocchia*, questo non prima di aver causato problemi di schiena alle malaugurate portatrici le quali scaricheranno a nastro lamenti e rogne. Incapaci, questi poveri uomini, di percepire le vibranti sensazioni di cui sanno essere prodighi due bei chiodini come i tuoi


:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tebina, non ti sprecare. Sta gente non capisce un cazzo. Tutti edipici a sognare di essere travolti da enormi tette destinate miserevolmente a tramutarsi anzitempo in sacche flosce a livello ginocchia, questo non prima di aver causato problemi di schiena alle malaugurate portatrici le quali scaricheranno a nastro lamenti e rogne. Incapaci, questi poveri uomini, di percepire le vibranti sensazioni di cui sanno essere prodighi due bei chiodini come i tuoi



flapflap

mio eroe...


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E aggiungo, per quanto riguarda me, over cinquanta, certe giovanili sodezze e liscezza non riescono a farmi venire appetito, si diceva questo con Tebe. E' come se tale sodezza non fosse come dire, storicizzata, piena, allusiva, forte, potente.


esatto.


giusto il brodo in giorni di magra.


naaaa. Nemmeno.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque andando ot e seguendo il fatto che vedevo nel porco natalizio una pallina di natale indemoniata e soffocottara...ecco Inno...io te lo devo dire.
> il tuo avatar...mi sembra sempre un criceto obeso con l'aria da scemo.
> 
> :unhappy:


E' arrivato il momento di prenotare la visita oculistica.:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Dico. La tua frase mi sembra emblematica. Quando ho aperto il post, mi riferivo ai tradimenti over cinquanta, non ai tradimenti di uomini over cinquanta con donne piu' giovani. Pero' poi e' molto o del tutto scivolato su quello.


Infatti è qualche uomo che ha deviato su quell'aspetto.
A 26 anni non avrei considerato nessuno over 35.
Devono essere messe poco bene (fisicamente o psicologicamente) queste ventiseienni che bramano dei "papà".


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> flapflap
> 
> mio eroe...


No, solo un perfido profittatore :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è qualche uomo che ha deviato su quell'aspetto.
> A 26 anni non avrei considerato nessuno over 35.
> Devono essere messe poco bene (fisicamente o psicologicamente) queste ventiseienni che bramano dei "papà".


Mah...
Da come le conosco io...
26 enni laureate e realizzate
Sanno perfettamente quello che vogliono da un uomo di 50
e sanno perfettamente come ottenerlo.

E sanno perfino come disfarsi di lui al momento opportuno.
Altro che bramano dei papà.

Piuttosto cercano maschi
che non siano

bamboccioni.

Ci sono 26 enni e 26 enni.
Ci sono 50 enni e 50 enni.

Quelle che conosco io, se inizi con, mia moglie non mi capisce...
Non si impietosiscono
Ti ridono in faccia e ti dicono...ma che scemo che sei ti sei sposato eh?

Uomini
Guardatevi da una 26 enne in carriera.
Lei è l'Unna.
Dove passa lei non vi ricrescono più neppure i peli del ciccio.

Guardatevi.
Perchè nulla può vostra moglie contro una di queste.
Nulla.

Uomini
Lei non vi laverà i calzini.
Ma vi fotterà il cervello.

Quindi occhio.

Siate voi 50 enni a iniziare con...
Ehi tu bambina chi ti credi di essere?

Se le tarpate le ali subito
Siete salvi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...
> Da come le conosco io...
> *26 enni laureate e realizzate
> Sanno perfettamente quello che vogliono da un uomo di 50
> ...


E cosa vogliono nel dettaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E cosa vogliono nel dettaglio?


Un uomo.


----------



## devastata (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è qualche uomo che ha deviato su quell'aspetto.
> A 26 anni non avrei considerato nessuno over 35.
> Devono essere messe poco bene (fisicamente o psicologicamente) queste ventiseienni che bramano dei "papà".



Mi piacerebbe tanto sapere cosa passa nella testa di queste 'ragazzine' 24/54 che si fanno scopare dai nonni (mio marito)!

Pure io alla loro età mi guardavo bene dal prenderli di mira o anche solo da accettare un aperitivo come invito....a 24 ho rifiutato ben di meglio e mi interessava pure, ma era più vecchio di mio padre e la logica mi ha fatto desistere, quanto mai, sarei già vedova e sicuramente più felice di come mi sento da qualche mese............


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un uomo.


Così invece di un uomo di trentanni sodo e in forma libero preferiscono un uomo del doppio della loro età molliccio, in piazza, con la pancetta e moglie e famiglia a carico che tradiscono?
Buona scelta.


----------



## Spider (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così invece di un uomo di trentanni sodo e in forma libero preferiscono un uomo del doppio della loro età molliccio, in piazza, con la pancetta e moglie e famiglia a carico che tradiscono?
> Buona scelta.


se non altro un uomo cosi come loro cercano, non bada alle smagliature... e al sesso frigido che sanno offrire.
c'è sempre una contropartita: Da una parte la mia fisica impotenza, dall'altra la mia totale frigidità.
L'uomo cosi vuole una donna da esibire, la donna cosi un uomo da dominare.


----------



## devastata (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così invece di un uomo di trentanni sodo e in forma libero preferiscono un uomo del doppio della loro età molliccio, in piazza, con la pancetta e moglie e famiglia a carico che tradiscono?
> Buona scelta.



Non sono tutti cosi i cinquantenni, mio marito ha una chioma foltissima, alla Lucio Battisti, non sono a suo carico, l'unica cosa vera, all'epoca del tradimento, aveva la pancia, poi l'ha persa, forse si è messo a dieta 'per lei', chi lo sa, ma a quanto pare a lei è piaciuto 'pienotto'. Scherzi a parte, non capirò mai il perchè lei si sia intestardita tanto con lui, come abbia potuto illudersi di poterci anche solo convivere.
Una che la conosce sostiene la sua sia pura cattiveria, il desiderio di distruggere un matrimonio, può una che vive con la bibbia in mano, testimone di Geova, arrivare a tanto? (FALSITA' a parte?).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> se non altro un uomo cosi come loro cercano, non bada alle smagliature... e al sesso frigido che sanno offrire.
> c'è sempre una contropartita: Da una parte la mia fisica impotenza, dall'altra la mia totale frigidità.
> L'uomo cosi vuole una donna da esibire, la donna cosi un uomo da dominare.


Questo lo capisco.
Ma non sta benissimo nessuno dei due.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe tanto sapere cosa passa nella testa di queste 'ragazzine' 24/54 che si fanno scopare dai nonni (mio marito)!
> 
> Pure io alla loro età mi guardavo bene dal prenderli di mira o anche solo da accettare un aperitivo come invito....a 24 ho rifiutato ben di meglio e mi interessava pure, ma era più vecchio di mio padre e la logica mi ha fatto desistere, quanto mai, sarei già vedova e sicuramente più felice di come mi sento da qualche mese............


Non puoi confrontare minimamente i tuoi 25 anni con i 25 anni odierni.
Mi spiace sai...
Ma i frutti dell'emancipazione femminile...
Hanno comportato anche questo...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così invece di un uomo di trentanni sodo e in forma libero preferiscono un uomo del doppio della loro età molliccio, in piazza, con la pancetta e moglie e famiglia a carico che tradiscono?
> Buona scelta.


Certo...
Scelta ottima...

Infatti non cercano un marito.
O un compagno.

Anzi.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono tutti cosi i cinquantenni, mio marito ha una chioma foltissima, alla Lucio Battisti, non sono a suo carico, l'unica cosa vera, all'epoca del tradimento, aveva la pancia, poi l'ha persa, forse si è messo a dieta 'per lei', chi lo sa, ma a quanto pare a lei è piaciuto 'pienotto'. Scherzi a parte, non capirò mai il perchè lei si sia intestardita tanto con lui, come abbia potuto illudersi di poterci anche solo convivere.
> Una che la conosce sostiene la sua sia pura cattiveria, il desiderio di distruggere un matrimonio, può una che vive con la bibbia in mano, testimone di Geova, arrivare a tanto? (FALSITA' a parte?).


Si può.
Fidati può.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non sono tutti cosi i cinquantenni, mio marito ha una chioma foltissima, alla Lucio Battisti, non sono a suo carico, l'unica cosa vera, all'epoca del tradimento, aveva la pancia, poi l'ha persa, forse si è messo a dieta 'per lei', chi lo sa, ma a quanto pare a lei è piaciuto 'pienotto'. Scherzi a parte, non capirò mai il perchè lei si sia intestardita tanto con lui, come abbia potuto illudersi di poterci anche solo convivere.
> Una che la conosce sostiene la sua sia pura cattiveria, il desiderio di distruggere un matrimonio, può una che vive con la bibbia in mano, *testimone di Geova*, arrivare a tanto? (FALSITA' a parte?).


Per lei il vostro matrimonio non esiste.
Questa appartenenza dà un'altra spiegazione: non ci sta con la testa :carneval:

P.S. Con "a carico" intendevo dal punto di vista sentimentale


----------



## devastata (3 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo...
> Scelta ottima...
> 
> Infatti non cercano un marito.
> ...


Cosa cercano?

E' vero che il viagra aiuta, ma.............


----------



## lunaiena (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti è qualche uomo che ha deviato su quell'aspetto.
> A 26 anni non avrei considerato nessuno over 35.
> Devono essere messe poco bene (fisicamente o psicologicamente) queste ventiseienni che bramano dei "papà".



ma neanche ora che ne ho pochi di più non considero nessuno sopra i 35...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma neanche ora che ne ho pochi di più non considero nessuno sopra i 35...


Questo è più consueto.


----------



## Tebe (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' arrivato il momento di prenotare la visita oculistica.:mexican:



....ma poi lo vedo il gatto missile (è un gatto missile vero?).
Forse meglio uno psico mi sa.


Ormai avatar e affini sono diventati per me come il test di rorschach.



salvatemi...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Cosa cercano?
> 
> E' vero che il viagra aiuta, ma.............


Evitare la concorrenza


----------



## devastata (3 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evitare la concorrenza



Nel senso che 'avendo 30anni di più 'era fedele' all'amante?

Neppure quello deve avere fatto, il mio e suo sospetto è che ne avesse in giro (dove lavorava) un'altra, sempre giovane.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Nel senso che 'avendo 30anni di più 'era fedele' all'amante?
> 
> Neppure quello deve avere fatto, il mio e suo sospetto è che ne avesse in giro (dove lavorava) un'altra, sempre giovane.


Certamente non si mette in concorrenza con le coetanee (indipendentemente dal fatto che poi possano esserci) ma con la moglie.


----------



## Gian (4 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe tanto sapere cosa passa nella testa di queste 'ragazzine' 24/54 che si fanno scopare dai nonni (mio marito)!
> Pure io alla loro età mi guardavo bene dal prenderli di mira o anche solo da accettare un aperitivo come invito....a 24 ho rifiutato ben di meglio e mi interessava pure, ma era più vecchio di mio padre e la logica mi ha fatto desistere, quanto mai, sarei già vedova e sicuramente più felice di come mi sento da qualche mese............


sono cose un po' schifosette, ma i tempi sono cambiati e anche le persone.
Guarda che certi "modelli" ultra-noti, tipo Olgettina o villa Certosa del signor B.,
con un 70enne che si coccola tenendola sulle gambe 2-3-4 ragazze,
sono entrati nella zucca di un certo quantitativo di persone.
Non sembra, ma il fatto di vedere, apprezzare, valutare, alla lunga a livello subconscio
fa entrare nella testa di molte giovincelle che sì, il comportamento non è poi così strano.
Non per dare le colpe sempre alla "mummia" così lo chiamano i francesi,
ma lo stile è diventato un must. un trend, qualcosa di cui non vergognarsi,
immagino almeno immedesimandomi nella testa di quelle giovani.

Quando poi si tratta di ottenere prebende, vantaggi vari, posti di lavoro
o aggiustamenti del cesso rotto (v. gag di Crozza) allora il resto il discorso
fatevelo da voi.


----------



## devastata (4 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> sono cose un po' schifosette, ma i tempi sono cambiati e anche le persone.
> Guarda che certi "modelli" ultra-noti, tipo Olgettina o villa Certosa del signor B.,
> con un 70enne che si coccola tenendola sulle gambe 2-3-4 ragazze,
> sono entrati nella zucca di un certo quantitativo di persone.
> ...


Temo sia come dici tu, soprattutto all'inizio deve essersi immaginata di sistemarsi, Suv Mercedes, casa in Sardegna, cene al ristorante, considerato da dove proviene, famiglia poverissima, le sarà sembrato un sogno realizzabile, quanto si sbagliava!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Temo sia come dici tu, soprattutto all'inizio deve essersi immaginata di sistemarsi, Suv Mercedes, casa in Sardegna, cene al ristorante, considerato da dove proviene, famiglia poverissima, le sarà sembrato un sogno realizzabile, quanto si sbagliava!


Comunque nessuno ha inventato niente http://www.google.it/imgres?q=susan...=165&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0,i:152


----------



## Tebe (4 Gennaio 2013)

madonna che tristezza


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> madonna che tristezza



ti approvo anche se non capisco a cosa ti riferisci ...
ma era la stessa cosa che volevo scrivere io...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco, siete riuscite a farmi sentire una merda anche se non lo sono.
Stasera esco a cena con una splendida venticinquenne, ed anche se so dall'inizio che sarà solo cenetta e lunghissima chiacchierata sui rispettivi lavori, con tutto quello che avete scritto mi state facendo sentire in colpa!
Mi sentirò un vecchio bavoso per tutta la sera!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:








P.S. lei 25, io 52, non è che potrebbe bastare invertire le cifre per sentirmi un po' più a mio agio?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, siete riuscite a farmi sentire una merda anche se non lo sono.
> Stasera esco a cena con una splendida venticinquenne, ed anche se so dall'inizio che sarà solo cenetta e lunghissima chiacchierata sui rispettivi lavori, con tutto quello che avete scritto mi state facendo sentire in colpa!
> Mi sentirò un vecchio bavoso per tutta la sera!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ...


Ma vecchio bavoso de che????
Sai come la penso......vai e rendi felice la 25enne!!!!!!!!!!! 

E domani a rapporto


----------



## devastata (4 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, siete riuscite a farmi sentire una merda anche se non lo sono.
> Stasera esco a cena con una splendida venticinquenne, ed anche se so dall'inizio che sarà solo cenetta e lunghissima chiacchierata sui rispettivi lavori, con tutto quello che avete scritto mi state facendo sentire in colpa!
> Mi sentirò un vecchio bavoso per tutta la sera!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ...



Prova a 'pagare alla romana' e vedi come reagisce!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, siete riuscite a farmi sentire una merda anche se non lo sono.
> Stasera esco a cena con una splendida venticinquenne, ed anche se so dall'inizio che sarà solo cenetta e lunghissima chiacchierata sui rispettivi lavori, con tutto quello che avete scritto mi state facendo sentire in colpa!
> Mi sentirò un vecchio bavoso per tutta la sera!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> ...



MM ti dono un raro smeraldo lothariano...non dare retta alle comari...cosa vuoi che siano 27 anni di differenza???niente..fidati di me..che lo so.
Che la forza lothariana sia con te..stanotte ti penso cosi'te la porterai a letto..in bocca al lop!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Prova a 'pagare alla romana' e vedi come reagisce!


Donna in carriera (giornalista) ed orgogliosissima della propria indipendenza.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma vecchio bavoso de che????
> Sai come la penso......vai e rendi felice la 25enne!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> E domani a rapporto


Ma felice de che?
No, vado già consapevole della totale platonicità della serata.




La coscienza ne è tranquillizzata, il resto.............
:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma felice de che?
> No, vado già consapevole della totale platonicità della serata.
> 
> 
> ...


:kiss:


----------



## Innominata (4 Gennaio 2013)

Ma insomma, se due persone non sono "rispetto a" un'altra persona, con cui hanno deciso insieme un patto, possono fare cio' che vogliono, tra cui avere 50 anni di differenza d'eta'. Fatti loro.  Ma loro, appunto, non anche di altri. Perché possiamo strimpellarcela come ci pare, ma se sei gia' in un'altra relazione, che hai intrapreso insieme, devi sapere che relazione e' porsi rispetto a, e tener conto dei bisogni e dei desideri dell'altro, che hai un "tu" a cui rendere conto. Se non sei in questo patto esistenziale e sentimentale abbi pure 98 anni di differenza, se ce la fai. Ma trascurare le aspettative dell'altro e apporre modifiche personali senza che l'altro sappia non e' strimpellabile se non con sensibili stecche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Interessante questa disquisizione sui tradimenti post giubilari!
> ...Grazie!


OT Ciao Rabarbaro! ho salutato il 2013 davanti al castello in fiamme... bellissimo! fine OT


----------



## Rabarbaro (7 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OT Ciao Rabarbaro! ho salutato il 2013 davanti al castello in fiamme... bellissimo! fine OT


/*OTeggiando*/

C'ero anch'io a godermi il falò (e l'affumicamento...)!

/*DisOTeggiando*/


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Gennaio 2013)

castello in fiamme? il parlamento? il senato? :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (8 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> castello in fiamme? il parlamento? il senato? :rotfl:


Macché!



Son 500 anni che da qui non governa più nessuno!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me i tradimenti over 50 sono orientati non dalla troppa unione ma dalla crisi dei 50 anni, prettamente maschile, che spinge i "fanciulli" non più giovani a voler provare che je la fanno ancora (e bene).
> E come ci si mette alla prova degnamente, se non con un'estranea?


Mah, il "prettamente maschile" mi lascia dubbioso.
Oddio, forse i 50 sono tipici degli uomini, ma le donne non ne sono esenti nei 40, prima e dopo, e la motivazione più diffusa è alla fine sempre la stessa: il mettere alla prova le proprie doti il cui possibile tramonto terrorizza


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me i tradimenti over 50 sono orientati non dalla troppa unione ma dalla crisi dei 50 anni, prettamente maschile, che spinge i "fanciulli" non più giovani a voler provare che je la fanno ancora (e bene).
> E come ci si mette alla prova degnamente, se non con un'estranea?


è quello che ho pensato anch'io ... da cinquantenne uno si toglie il vizio, andando a scoparsi l'età proibita :carneval:

ovviamente non paragonabile al 90enne che negli emirati arabi si è comprato una fanciulla 15enne per 13 mila Euro e ha fatto, finora e fortunatamente, cilecca. perché solo per questo motivo è poi finito nei giornali occidentali.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mah, il "prettamente maschile" mi lascia dubbioso.
> Oddio, forse i 50 sono tipici degli uomini, ma le donne non ne sono esenti nei 40, prima e dopo, e la motivazione più diffusa è alla fine sempre la stessa: il mettere alla prova le proprie doti il cui possibile tramonto terrorizza


Sarà la più diffusa ma mi sembra la più stupida...


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me i tradimenti over 50 sono orientati non dalla troppa unione ma dalla crisi dei 50 anni, prettamente maschile, che spinge i "fanciulli" non più giovani a voler provare che je la fanno ancora (e bene).
> E come ci si mette alla prova degnamente, se non con un'estranea?



brava Toy..ma non e'solo quello..e'rimettersi in gioco,specialmente quando la ragazza la conquisti perche'lo sai fare,,non perche'spendi.li'sono buoni tutti


----------



## oceansize (8 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> brava Toy..ma non e'solo quello..e'rimettersi in gioco,specialmente quando la ragazza la conquisti perche'lo sai fare,,non perche'spendi.li'sono buoni tutti


La conquisti dopo averla conosciuta in una chat d'incontri?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> La conquisti dopo averla conosciuta in una chat d'incontri?


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mah, il "prettamente maschile" mi lascia dubbioso.
> Oddio, forse i 50 sono tipici degli uomini, ma le donne non ne sono esenti nei 40, prima e dopo, e la motivazione più diffusa è alla fine sempre la stessa: il mettere alla prova le proprie doti il cui possibile tramonto terrorizza


che poi se c'è un momento magico e cromaticamente affascinante è proprio il tramonto.
c'è comunque da intendersi sul tipo di doti che si vorrebbe mettere alla prova


----------



## Innominata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi se c'è un momento magico e cromaticamente affascinante è proprio il tramonto.
> c'è comunque da intendersi sul tipo di doti che si vorrebbe mettere alla prova


Infatti, che doti sono? Far ridere? Far divertire? Stregare con una loquela fascinosa, uno spirito scintillante, immobilizzarti dallo stupore con un'ironia graffiante, trascinarti cantando, stonando, chiacchierando, raccontando, nutrendo, rendendo vivo e ipnotizzante un aspetto appassito? La vedo dura assai, hanno ragione allora gli over a sentirsi smarriti nella crisi...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Infatti, che doti sono? Far ridere? Far divertire? Stregare con una loquela fascinosa, uno spirito scintillante, immobilizzarti dallo stupore con un'ironia graffiante, trascinarti cantando, stonando, chiacchierando, raccontando, nutrendo, rendendo vivo e ipnotizzante un aspetto appassito? La vedo dura assai, hanno ragione allora gli over a sentirsi smarriti nella crisi...


Eh mia cara,
Ma se sulla tua via incontri una coppia come quella di Vadinho e Mirandao...
Non solo vieni nominata

Dalla loro fine parlantina

Ma finisci pure denudata...

e come ti diverti dopo...

Novella donna flor...


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Infatti, che doti sono? Far ridere? Far divertire? Stregare con una loquela fascinosa, uno spirito scintillante, immobilizzarti dallo stupore con un'ironia graffiante, trascinarti cantando, stonando, chiacchierando, raccontando, nutrendo, rendendo vivo e ipnotizzante un aspetto appassito? La vedo dura assai, hanno ragione allora gli over a sentirsi smarriti nella crisi...


penso che ci si senta smarriti quando si arriva a capire che non si è costruito veramente nulla ,nonostante il passare degli anni;se il tempo è passato invano invecchiare può diventare angoscioso perché non hai dato un senso alla tua vita.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che ci si senta smarriti quando si arriva a capire che non si è costruito veramente nulla ,nonostante il passare degli anni;se il tempo è passato invano invecchiare può diventare angoscioso perché non hai dato un senso alla tua vita.


Concordo.
Penso che si possa avere anche molto e non saperlo apprezzare e credere che sia poco.


----------



## Innominata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che ci si senta smarriti quando si arriva a capire che non si è costruito veramente nulla ,nonostante il passare degli anni;se il tempo è passato invano invecchiare può diventare angoscioso perché non hai dato un senso alla tua vita.


Mi dispiace non poterti dare lo smeraldo, invecchiare è angoscioso quando senti confusamente che non hai punti di riferimento;  allora per una "conferma" si sceglie la via più a buon mercato, quella più sbrigativa, che non ti impegna più di tanto, che fa un po' di ammuina, che magari ti dà lo stesso effetto di una sbronza quando vuoi dimenticare. In fondo si aggiunge invano a invano.


----------



## Innominata (8 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh mia cara,
> Ma se sulla tua via incontri una coppia come quella di Vadinho e Mirandao...
> Non solo vieni nominata
> 
> ...


Ma io per l'appunto mi devo prima divertire prima!


----------



## Spider (8 Gennaio 2013)

penso che ci si senta smarriti quando si arriva a capire che non si è costruito veramente nulla ,nonostante il passare degli anni;se il tempo è passato invano invecchiare può diventare angoscioso perché non hai dato un senso alla tua vita.

Concordo.
Penso che si possa avere anche molto e non saperlo apprezzare e credere che sia poco.

Mi dispiace non poterti dare lo smeraldo, invecchiare è angoscioso quando senti confusamente che non hai punti di riferimento; allora per una "conferma" si sceglie la via più a buon mercato, quella più sbrigativa, che non ti impegna più di tanto, che fa un po' di ammuina, che magari ti dà lo stesso effetto di una sbronza quando vuoi dimenticare. In fondo si aggiunge invano a invano.

penso che avete scritto tre bellissime cose.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> penso che ci si senta smarriti quando si arriva a capire che non si è costruito veramente nulla ,nonostante il passare degli anni;se il tempo è passato invano invecchiare può diventare angoscioso perché non hai dato un senso alla tua vita.
> 
> Concordo.
> Penso che si possa avere anche molto e non saperlo apprezzare e credere che sia poco.
> ...


E io che cosa devo dire eh Spider?
Quando dal basso del mio osservatorio
osservo miriade di persone
che nella loro altezzosità
sono convinte di aver costruito 
chissacchè su basi solidissime eh?

E mi fanno tanto ridere
Perchè a me basta fare un bù
sulla loro faccia
e vedere le loro solide basi
cascare come un castello di carte?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> penso che ci si senta smarriti quando si arriva a capire che non si è costruito veramente nulla ,nonostante il passare degli anni;se il tempo è passato invano invecchiare può diventare angoscioso perché non hai dato un senso alla tua vita.
> 
> Concordo.
> Penso che si possa avere anche molto e non saperlo apprezzare e credere che sia poco.
> ...


angoscioso lo sara'per te,io sto benissimo e non scelgo nessuna via a buon mercato..perche'devi sapere che ''beccarle''mica e'semplice..la''caccia''e'dura e complicata,sopra tutto per chi come me,la pratica quasi solo online.ù
Poi come e'successo poca fa',quando scatta la prima telefonata,e come previsto ottiene quello che mi aspettavo..viene una specie di euforia.Che durera' qualche giorno,fin quando non l'incontrero'..senza la minima aspettativa...combino??bene...due di picche?bene..
Altro che sbronza..non puoi capire quanto mi diverta.


----------



## Hellseven (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> angoscioso lo sara'per te,io sto benissimo e non scelgo nessuna via a buon mercato..perche'devi sapere che ''beccarle''mica e'semplice..la''caccia''e'dura e complicata,sopra tutto per chi come me,la pratica quasi solo online.ù
> Poi come e'successo poca fa',quando scatta la prima telefonata,e come previsto ottiene quello che mi aspettavo..viene una specie di euforia.Che durera' qualche giorno,fin quando non l'incontrero'..senza la minima aspettativa...combino??bene...due di picche?bene..
> Altro che sbronza..*non puoi capire quanto mi diverta*.


Non provi mai paura? Di essere scoperto, dico. E delle possibili conseguenze a livello familiare. fa parte del gioco? Come giocare alla roulette russa? Te lo chiedo sinceramente senza alcun risvolto ironico o polemico.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

non c'è un altro tipo di interesse che potrebbe sostituire questo gioco d'intrigo che ti prende tanto, lothar?
chessò....parapendio, rally, rafting, canyoning...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Non provi mai paura? Di essere scoperto, dico. E delle possibili conseguenze a livello familiare. fa parte del gioco? Come giocare alla roulette russa? Te lo chiedo sinceramente senza alcun risvolto ironico o polemico.


vengono scoperti i cretini caro L7..la tipa ha molto apprezzato il mio consueto modo di fare,io mai chiamo o mando sms se sono sposate,lo ha fatto lei infatti,autorizzandomi a chiamare.E mi ha raccontato di ''amico''demente che l'ha messa in difficolta',mandando sms ''amorosi''alle 20:30..marito presente.
Mai chiamata nessuna da casa..fatto sempre dall'ufficio con cell segreto che da qua'non esce.
Quindi rischio calcolato..nessuna roluette russa..alle conseguenze non penso mai.Se no non lo farei.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è un altro tipo di interesse che potrebbe sostituire questo gioco d'intrigo che ti prende tanto, lothar?
> chessò....parapendio, rally, rafting, canyoning...


lo faccio gia'..domenica mattina ho fatto una discesa fuori strada in bici,talmente ripida che ho rischiato il ribaltamento..ovvio senza casco..come sempre,andrenalina a tutto vapore...


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo faccio gia'..domenica mattina ho fatto una discesa fuori strada in bici,talmente ripida che ho rischiato il ribaltamento..ovvio senza casco..come sempre,andrenalina a tutto vapore...


Cazzo Micione, stai attento che l'ultimo gatto me l'hanno messo sotto e non vorrei dover raccogliere pure te.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo faccio gia'..domenica mattina ho fatto una discesa fuori strada in bici,talmente ripida che ho rischiato il ribaltamento..*ovvio senza casco*..come sempre,andrenalina a tutto vapore...


mica tanto ovvio...di solito chi osa si mette in sicurezza.
non hai abbastanza paura per essere un vero coraggioso
augh


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo faccio gia'..domenica mattina ho fatto una discesa fuori strada in bici,talmente ripida che ho rischiato il ribaltamento..ovvio senza casco..come sempre,andrenalina a tutto vapore...


:unhappy:

Rabbrividisco.
Spero che il tuo sia un "ovvio senza casco" ironico, te ne regalo uno io pur di non leggere più una cosa del genere.


----------



## Innominata (9 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> lo faccio gia'..domenica mattina ho fatto una discesa fuori strada in bici,talmente ripida che ho rischiato il ribaltamento..ovvio senza casco..come sempre,andrenalina a tutto vapore...


Tu prima o poi ti romperai le... suture craniche!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Rabbrividisco.
> Spero che il tuo sia un "ovvio senza casco" ironico, te ne regalo uno io pur di non leggere più una cosa del genere.


Conoscendolo...
Metterebbe il casco
solo se glielo intima
lei la tigre
sua moglie...

Ma girato il primo isolato
Lontano dalla sua vista

se lo toglierebbe no?

Ma figuriamoci
solo gli invorniti patacca
usano il casco in bici no?

Stiamo parlando 
di Lothar
l'immenso e incommensurabile

che vive per la sua dea
l'andrenalina allo stato puro...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Tu prima o poi ti romperai le... suture craniche!


COme osi gufare?
Come quella volta che a causa
del maleficio
forò in piena collina...


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Conoscendolo...
> Metterebbe il casco
> solo se glielo intima
> lei la tigre
> ...


Eh ma sai, se solo gli invorniti patacca prendessero le dovute precauzioni, io mi dovrei buttare giù dalle colline senza la mia corazza e lui cercherebbe le sue amanti gridando in piazza con un megafono, tanto per fare un confronto grossolano. Più ci si protegge e più si può osare, più si osa con consapevolezza e maggiore è la soddisfazione, adrenalina compresa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh ma sai, se solo gli invorniti patacca prendessero le dovute precauzioni, io mi dovrei buttare giù dalle colline senza la mia corazza e lui cercherebbe le sue amanti gridando in piazza con un megafono, tanto per fare un confronto grossolano. Più ci si protegge e più si può osare, più si osa con consapevolezza e maggiore è la soddisfazione, adrenalina compresa.


ma dai ... le mogli mandano i mariti in bici proprio perché l'adrenalina nel sangue li fa diventare gli amanti più forti e appassionati, e se crepa, poco male, prendono un altro ... è un po' come le madri che mandano loro figli in strada per giocare :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh ma sai, se solo gli invorniti patacca prendessero le dovute precauzioni, io mi dovrei buttare giù dalle colline senza la mia corazza e lui cercherebbe le sue amanti gridando in piazza con un megafono, tanto per fare un confronto grossolano. Più ci si protegge e più si può osare, più si osa con consapevolezza e maggiore è la soddisfazione, adrenalina compresa.



Ed eccomi io e Lothy sullla sua alfona...
Le pizze sul sedile di dietro
Eccoci girare per i quartieri
eccolo sgomma qui e sgomma là
pizza dappertutto...
e lui con gli occhi divertiti come un bambino
va forte la mia alfona eh?


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed eccomi io e Lothy sullla sua alfona...
> Le pizze sul sedile di dietro
> Eccoci girare per i quartieri
> eccolo sgomma qui e sgomma là
> ...


va fortissimo! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed eccomi io e Lothy sullla sua alfona...
> Le pizze sul sedile di dietro
> Eccoci girare per i quartieri
> eccolo sgomma qui e sgomma là
> ...



Gran Visir e'un piacere trovarti qua'..dobbiamo rivederci cavolo..e'passato troppo tempo..potrei fare venire anche un''amica ''dell'''amica''..alla faccia degli alci piangenti che ne dici?? aproposito.....

assolvimi Eccelso...stamattina le ho mentito..dicendole che ho solo lei,ed e'vero..ma non che sto alacremente lavorando,con buone possibilita'di riuscita..ad averne anche un'altra..e'grave???chissa'le maestrine che ne pensano...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gran Visir e'un piacere trovarti qua'..dobbiamo rivederci cavolo..e'passato troppo tempo..potrei fare venire anche un''amica ''dell'''amica''..alla faccia degli alci piangenti che ne dici?? aproposito.....
> 
> assolvimi Eccelso...stamattina le ho mentito..dicendole che ho solo lei,ed e'vero..ma non che sto alacremente lavorando,con buone possibilita'di riuscita..ad averne anche un'altra..e'grave???chissa'le maestrine che ne pensano...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si se mi porti la sacra indulgenza...
Io ti rimetto tutti i tuoi peccati...

Ah ne approfitto per dire a Brunetta

Che Lothar ha capito quali sono le uniche vere gioie della vita per il conte...

Con estrema sintesi Gas Terapia

Gnocca
Amici
Sangiovese...

Non c'è altro...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si se mi porti la sacra indulgenza...
> Io ti rimetto tutti i tuoi peccati...
> 
> Ah ne approfitto per dire a Brunetta
> ...


mitico quanta verita'...e tutti sti invorniti che vanno dallo psichiatra..che piangono sempre..ahahhaha..non sanno cosa si perdono


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mitico quanta verita'...e tutti sti invorniti che vanno dallo psichiatra..che piangono sempre..ahahhaha..non sanno cosa si perdono


Chi piange sempre

è solo

un lamentone no?

Ma ti pare?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si se mi porti la sacra indulgenza...
> Io ti rimetto tutti i tuoi peccati...
> 
> Ah ne approfitto per dire a Brunetta
> ...


Profondo.


----------



## babsi (10 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mitico quanta verita'...e tutti sti invorniti che vanno dallo psichiatra..che piangono sempre..ahahhaha..non sanno cosa si perdono


se te sentono.....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Profondo.


Rosso...

o gotico...dove goto è dialetto veneto...che sta per bicchiere...no?

Qui ci vedi nei nostri riti...

Noi i frati amaroni di valpolicella....

[video=youtube;kXD7ksZ5x8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXD7ksZ5x8w[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> se te sentono.....


Donna...
Sono più d'una 
quelle che

sono finite dallo psichiatra

dopo aver conosciuto

l'incommensurabile
omniaeccellente

Lothar...

Ricorda lui è l'anima nera numero due del forum...

Ora dopo i 50
raccoglie tutti i frutti del suo paziente lavoro...


----------



## Innominata (13 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gran Visir e'un piacere trovarti qua'..dobbiamo rivederci cavolo..e'passato troppo tempo..potrei fare venire anche un''amica ''dell'''amica''..alla faccia degli alci piangenti che ne dici?? aproposito.....
> 
> assolvimi Eccelso...stamattina le ho mentito..dicendole che ho solo lei,ed e'vero..ma non che sto alacremente lavorando,con buone possibilita'di riuscita..ad averne anche un'altra..e'grave???chissa'le maestrine che ne pensano...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Machettefrega delle maestrine, chiedilo alle due cosa ne pensano,che e' piu' forte:up:!


----------



## lunaiena (13 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si se mi porti la sacra indulgenza...
> Io ti rimetto tutti i tuoi peccati...
> 
> Ah ne approfitto per dire a Brunetta
> ...


oggi ero a pranzo con un signore e mi ha detto le stesse cose in più 
Ha aggiunto che ti servono solo due cose 
andando via di casa 
Soldi 
e ombrello...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> oggi ero a pranzo con un signore e mi ha detto le stesse cose in più
> Ha aggiunto che ti servono solo due cose
> andando via di casa
> Soldi
> e ombrello...


DOnna 
e non mi hai riconosciuto?
Ero io ancora una volta 
in uno dei miei subdoli travestimenti no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> Rabbrividisco.
> Spero che il tuo sia un "ovvio senza casco" ironico, te ne regalo uno io pur di non leggere più una cosa del genere.



rabbrividisco anche io! Non posso ancora riapprovarti, ma tanto scrivi post che approverei ogni 2 per 3, non ci vorrà molto


----------

